

This is Water (2005) - l33tbro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vET9cvlGJQw
I know this is probably posted a lot, but I can never hear it enough.
======
alloftheabove
I like this speech and just recently discovered it. I intend to read some of
David Foster Wallace's writing in the near future too. Sad story about the guy
though.

